# Bluetooth device gone missing!!?

## stardotstar

I need some help because my bluetooth on my notebook, which was discovered thus:

```

stardotstar@spitfire /etc/bluetooth $ hciconfig -a

hci0: Type: USB

BD Address: 00:16:CB:1C:24:39 ACL MTU: 384:8 SCO MTU: 64:8

UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN

RX bytes:9740 acl:67 sco:0 events:286 errors:0

TX bytes:3023 acl:68 sco:0 commands:112 errors:0

Features: 0xff 0xff 0x8f 0xfe 0x9b 0xf9 0x00 0x80

Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3

Link policy: RSWITCH HOLD SNIFF PARK

Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT

Name: 'MacInBlu2 (0)'

Class: 0x3e0100

Service Classes: Networking, Rendering, Capturing

Device Class: Computer, Uncategorized

HCI Ver: 2.0 (0x3) HCI Rev: 0x7ad LMP Ver: 2.0 (0x3) LMP Subver: 0x7ad

Manufacturer: Cambridge Silicon Radio (10)

spitfire bluetooth # hcitool dev && hcitool inq && hcitool scan

Devices:

        hci0    00:16:CB:1C:24:39

Inquiring ...

        00:0E:07:65:C5:41       clock offset: 0x04ff    class: 0x520204

        00:15:DE:E8:41:5D       clock offset: 0x5e10    class: 0x520204

Scanning ...

        00:0E:07:65:C5:41       T630

        00:15:DE:E8:41:5D       Will Nokia 6280 

```

only a week ago, and which did file transfers and scans etc etc etc now is completely missing...

```

spitfire stardotstar # hcitool dev

Devices:

spitfire stardotstar # cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep -e^[TPD] | grep -e Cls=e0 -B1 -A1

spitfire stardotstar # 

```

I have a properly configured kernel with bluetooth built in...

```

spitfire stardotstar # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep BT       

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

spitfire stardotstar # 

```

and the bluetooth section of my modules autoloader:

```

# Bluetooth

bnep

hidp

l2cap

rfcomm

sco

```

lsmod:

```

spitfire stardotstar # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

wlan_tkip              11008  2 

vmnet                  20780  13 

vmmon                 167340  0 

snd_rtctimer            1804  0 

snd_seq_oss            25472  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      4224  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                38352  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          5132  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            31136  0 

snd_mixer_oss          14336  1 snd_pcm_oss

ieee80211_crypt_wep     3712  0 

ieee80211_crypt_tkip     9088  0 

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp     6272  0 

sco                    10368  0 

rfcomm                 30228  0 

hidp                   12672  0 

bnep                   11904  0 

l2cap                  19584  7 rfcomm,hidp,bnep

ntfs                  257848  0 

binfmt_misc             9352  1 

binfmt_aout             6284  0 

fakephp                 3844  0 

cpcihp_zt5550           5212  0 

cpcihp_generic          3408  0 

bcm43xx               410752  0 

ieee80211softmac       19712  1 bcm43xx

ieee80211              26184  2 bcm43xx,ieee80211softmac

ieee80211_crypt         3200  4 ieee80211_crypt_wep,ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211_crypt_ccmp,ieee80211

skge                   30992  0 

sk98lin               142432  0 

led_class               2820  0 

video1394              16860  0 

sbp2                   18312  0 

raw1394                23932  0 

pcilynx                17416  0 

dv1394                 17244  0 

ide_generic              896  0 [permanent]

ide_disk               13184  0 

cpufreq_powersave       1024  0 

cpufreq_performance     1024  0 

cpufreq_ondemand        5268  2 

cpufreq_conservative     5000  0 

radeon                107296  0 

drm                    53524  1 radeon

ati_agp                 6540  0 

agpgart                20428  2 drm,ati_agp

hci_vhci                5248  0 

hci_usb                12180  0 

hci_uart               12664  0 

bpa10x                  9348  0 

bfusb                   9988  0 

bcm203x                 4484  0 

pktcdvd                24256  0 

cryptoloop              2560  0 

aoe                    19104  0 

firmware_class          7040  3 bcm43xx,bfusb,bcm203x

arc4                    1408  0 

msr                     3460  0 

microcode               5328  0 

cpuid                   2948  0 

speedstep_centrino      4048  1 

appleir                 4352  0 

usbhid                 30980  0 

eth1394                15620  0 

wlan_scan_sta          11008  1 

ide_cd                 33824  0 

cdrom                  31136  2 pktcdvd,ide_cd

appletouch              6912  0 

ath_pci                78496  0 

ath_rate_sample        10880  1 ath_pci

wlan                  156764  5 wlan_tkip,wlan_scan_sta,ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

ath_hal               176208  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

ohci1394               29488  2 video1394,dv1394

ieee1394              266712  7 video1394,sbp2,raw1394,pcilynx,dv1394,eth1394,ohci1394

snd_hda_intel          13204  1 

snd_hda_codec         112000  1 snd_hda_intel

piix                    7940  0 [permanent]

snd_pcm                53380  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

generic                 3204  0 [permanent]

ide_core               95132  5 ide_generic,ide_disk,ide_cd,piix,generic

shpchp                 31912  0 

snd_timer              16644  3 snd_rtctimer,snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    35428  11 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               5728  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          6536  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

the bluetooth services are running

so it seems that my device is GONE! What??

here is my lsusb

```

spitfire init.d # lsusb

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 05ac:1000 Apple Computer, Inc. 

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 05ac:8240 Apple Computer, Inc. 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05ac:0217 Apple Computer, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05ac:8300 Apple Computer, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

spitfire init.d # 

```

can anyone give me a pointer to proceed??

TIA

Will

----------

## stardotstar

Help?

I have done lots of removing and remerging and looking at why this hardware is not detectable anymore??  I didn't do anything since it was working except add and remove some packages so I can't see why I can;t see the hardware at all?

----------

## stardotstar

Silly mistake - so incase it helps anyone:

In remerging the bluetooth stuff I failed to reconfigure the hid2hci flag in /etc/conf.d ...

```

# Run hid2hci (allowed values are "true" and "false")

HID2HCI_ENABLE=true

stardotstar@spitfire ~ $ hciconfig -a

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:16:CB:1C:24:39 ACL MTU: 384:8 SCO MTU: 64:8

        UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN 

        RX bytes:662 acl:0 sco:0 events:21 errors:0

        TX bytes:328 acl:0 sco:0 commands:20 errors:0

        Features: 0xff 0xff 0x8f 0xfe 0x9b 0xf9 0x00 0x80

        Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3 

        Link policy: RSWITCH HOLD SNIFF PARK 

        Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT 

        Name: 'BluMacIn2 at spitfire (0)'

        Class: 0x3e0100

        Service Classes: Networking, Rendering, Capturing

        Device Class: Computer, Uncategorized

        HCI Ver: 2.0 (0x3) HCI Rev: 0x7ad LMP Ver: 2.0 (0x3) LMP Subver: 0x7ad

        Manufacturer: Cambridge Silicon Radio (10)

```

yes, this is documented, I missed it the second time round, stuffing around looking in the wrong place.

 :Smile: 

Will

----------

